# Brauche bitte Hilfe bei Routerkonfiguration



## ria (7. März 2004)

hallo!

könnte mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, das problem ist folgendes:
wir hatten einen internetanschlüss über tv-kabel 2 pc's und einen router. nun haben wir diesen anschluss neu angemeldet und auch einen anderen pc (modem ist ebenfalls vom gewechselt worden) der router hatte auch eine diskette mit einer anleitung zur konfiguration, aber diese ist leider kaputt.
1 pc kann über das modem ins internet, jetzt würde ich gerne den zweiten auch ins netz bringen und habe keine ahnung wie ich den router neu konfiguriere ohne diskette und noch dazu im win98.


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ria _hallo!
> 1 pc kann über das modem ins internet, jetzt würde ich gerne den zweiten auch ins netz bringen und habe keine ahnung wie ich den router neu konfiguriere ohne diskette und noch dazu im win98.



Hi,
wenn du ein Netzwerk installiert hast, dann trage unter Netzwek ->
Eigenschaften -> TCP/IP - Netzwerkarte -> Gateway den PC mit dem
Modem ein. 

PS. auf dem Rechner ohne Modem !


----------



## ria (7. März 2004)

dann könnt ich aber nur ins internet wenn der eine pc eingeschaltet ist, oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ria _
> *dann könnt ich aber nur ins internet wenn der eine pc eingeschaltet ist, oder? *



genau  

dieses ließe sich mit dem Router umgehen, dazu muß man ihn
aber konfigurieren, ist den auf keinem Rechner der Router
als *Gateway* eingetragen ?


----------



## ria (9. März 2004)

nein,denn ich weiß den gateway vom router nicht, diese daten sind ja auf der kaputten diskette, drum bräuchte ich ja hilfe um den router irgendwie zu konfigurieren. kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ria _
> *nein,denn ich weiß den gateway vom router nicht, diese daten sind ja auf der kaputten diskette, drum bräuchte ich ja hilfe um den router irgendwie zu konfigurieren. kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? *



hi,
wenn dein Router noch angeschlossen ist,
dann starte unter win98 das DOS-Fenster,
meistens über Start -> Programme
dort gibts du *ipconfig -all* ein und dann müßte die
IP deines Routers erscheinen, unter anderem.

mach mal, und Fortsetzung folgt dann


----------



## ria (28. März 2004)

hallo.
also der router war nicht angeschlossen, ich hab in angeschlossen und dann die ip abgefragt, aber keinen gateway vom router gefunden nur den der netzwerkkarte.
meine überlegung ist grundsätzlich: ich muss die konfiguration der netzwerkkarte über die ich momentan ins internet komme auf den router eintragen. die anderen rechner an den router anhängen und ip automatisch beziehen und theoretisch komm ich dann von 2 pc unabhängig voneinander ins internet. stimmt das ungefähr?
aber bei der praktischen ausführung fehlt mir absolut der plan wie ich den router konfigurieren kann/soll oder sonstiges

bitte brauche HILFE!


----------



## gothic ghost (28. März 2004)

*router*

@  ria,
na wieder da ?
wenn du ipconfig -all ausführst dann hast du diese Einträge
Etherrnet Adapter
Beschreibung .........................tralala
Physische Adresse .................
DHCP aktiviert........................ja  oder nein
IP Adresse.............................deines Rechners
Supnet Mask..........................255.255.255.0
Standard Gateway................*das ist der Router*
DCCP Server...........................ist der Router ? 

die Ip des Routers mußt du bei allen Rechner unter
TCP/IP des Netzerkprotokolls als Gateway eintragen.


----------



## ria (28. März 2004)

der gateway ist aber gleich egal ob ich den router angeschlossen habe oder nicht?
ich glaub da stimmt dann etwas nicht, oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (28. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ria _
> der gateway ist aber gleich egal ob ich den router angeschlossen habe oder nicht?
> ich glaub da stimmt dann etwas nicht, oder?


wenn du ipconfig -all machst muß der Router angeschlossen sein.

PS hilfreich wäre mehr Infos über dein Netzwerk
1.Modem geht zum Router, oder wie ?
2.Router ist der DHCP + DNS-Server ?
3.Router ist auch ein Hub oder Switch ?
4.Wie sind alle Rechner verbunden ?


----------



## ria (28. März 2004)

also ganz von vorne:
es ist ein rechner mit einem modem verbunden über das wir ins internet gehen.
es war einmal der gleiche fall mit einem anderen rechner (von meiner ehemaligen mitbewohnerin) dann haben wir uns einen router besorgt kann auch als switch verwendet werden. und ein bekannter meiner ehemaligen mitbewohnerin hat und diesen dann konfiguriert. dann war der router und modem verbunden und wir konnten die 2 pc's am router anstecken und beide ins internet.

jetzt wurde das internet neu angemeldet und nur ein rechner angeschlossen.
ein weiteres problem das vielleicht aufschluss gibt ist, dass ich mit dem 2. rechner auch nicht über das modem ins internet kann, ich glaube er erkennt die mac-adresse nicht, kann das sein? und die rechner selbst sind im moment nicht verbunden 
ob dhcp oder dns-server beim router weiss ich leider nicht, wie gesagt beschreibung weg und diskette kaputt.

hilft dir das jetzt weiter mir bei meinem problem weiter zu helfen?!


----------



## gothic ghost (28. März 2004)

*Router*

Mit mehr Infos habe ich nicht die Neuauflage des Romans gemeint 
Sondern Infos über Modem und Router denn jedes Ding hat nun mal
einen Namen plus einer Spezifizierung z.B.
Modem " Slowconect K56-007 "
Router " Fishbone Net 0815 " etc.
Welche Art der Interneteinwahl, DFÜ (Isdn) oder DSL.  

Last but not least hat das Team von Tutorails.de unter Netiquette ein paar Wünsche formuliert, an die wir uns halten sollten.


----------

